# Lemmy Kilmister ist tot



## Harry1982 (29 Dez. 2015)

Der Frontmann der britischen Heavy-Metal-Band Motörhead, Lemmy Kilmister, ist tot. Er sei im Alter von 70 Jahren einem Krebsleiden erlegen. Das teilte die Gruppe in der Nacht auf ihrer Facebook-Seite mit. Der Musiker habe von der Erkrankung erst am 26. Dezember erfahren. Sie könnten nicht beginnen, ihren Schock und ihre Traurigkeit auszudrücken, es gebe keine Worte. Wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme Kilmisters hatte die Band zuletzt mehrfach Auftritte absagen müssen. Er war unter anderem für seinen exzessiven Alkoholkonsum bekannt.

R.I.P. Lemmy!

Heavy Metal: Motörhead-Frontmann Lemmy Kilmister ist tot |*ZEIT ONLINE​


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2015)

Eine Legende, Rock den Himmel Lemmy


----------



## didi33 (29 Dez. 2015)

R.I.P. Lemmy .


----------



## fvefve (29 Dez. 2015)

Die Besten gehen immer zufrüh


----------



## dörty (29 Dez. 2015)

†
Machs gut Alter.


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2015)

Eine Heavy Metal-Legende weniger!  R.I.P. Lemmy! :rock:

Auf dem letzten Bild das ich von ihm gesehen habe, sah er für seine Verhältnisse schon verdammt schlecht aus. Bei seinem Lebensstil 70 Jahre alt zu werden und dann nicht an Alkohol oder Drogen zu sterben ist "außergewöhnlich"!


----------



## pectoris (29 Dez. 2015)

wahrlich eine legende! 

er konnte wirklich froh sein, dass er so alt geworden ist und hat wahrscheinlich jeden tag so gelebt, als wäre es sein letzter...er hat lange durchgehalten!

RIP Lemmy! :rock:


----------



## comatron (29 Dez. 2015)

Er war ein ganz Großer und schon zu Lebzeiten eine Legende.


----------



## Kinku (29 Dez. 2015)

So langsam sterben meine "Helden" alle aus 
Mach´s gut Lemmy!


----------



## maierchen (30 Dez. 2015)

Kinku schrieb:


> So langsam sterben meine "Helden" alle aus
> Mach´s gut Lemmy!


 Wie Wahr wie Wahr


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (2 Jan. 2016)

Einer der letzten seiner Art, einer der letzten mit Format. Motörhead forever !!!
Ich hab ihn ein paar mal live erleben dürfen und jedes Konzert war ein Orgasmatron  Unvergesslich Onstage wie auch Backstage.


----------



## Moreblack (2 Jan. 2016)

Ohne Zweifel gehörte er schon zu Lebzeiten zu den Legenden.
Anfang der 80 ér Jahre gehörte Motörhead auch für kurze Zeit zu meinen Lieblingsbands,
bis Deep Purple sich bei mir musikalisch durchsetzte und meine künftige Musik geprägt hat.

Nach Ronnie James Dio, Gary Moore und Jon Lord ein weiterer Großer seiner Zunft.


----------



## tamoo24 (20 Jan. 2016)

Eine Lücke mehr die nicht mehr geschlossen werden kann.


----------

